# John Deere d110 weight limit on draw bar?



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

What is the weight limit for this tractor cause i have been carrying some heavy loads like topsoil in a 10cubic ft trailer and a pushmower with it and my transmission makes random squeaking noises now??


----------

